# Careful who you let in!



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

*French archaeologist found dead in Cairo apartment, foul play suspected*

Published February 12, 2013
FoxNews.com

CAIRO – Egyptian officials are investigating the death of a French archeologist who was found dead in his Cairo apartment.
The officials said Tuesday there was no sign of forced entry into the apartment of 60-year-old Michel Wuttmann, who led a department at the French archeological institute in Cairo.
Wuttmann's body was discovered a day earlier, with injuries around his mouth. Investigators said he appeared to have been smothered to death. They added that his cell phone and lab top were stolen but no money.
Investigators suspect that two young men who visited Wuttmann Monday night may be behind his death. They spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to brief the media.
The institute expressed its condolences in a statement posted its website.




Read more: French archaeologist found dead in Cairo apartment, foul play suspected | Fox News


----------

